# I have an addiction!



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a problem. I am hooked on schutzhund and protection sports in general. The problem lies with my spending. I keep buying all this equipment. Sleeves, harnesses, leads, long lines, collars, tugs...... the list is endless! I think I need to see a counselor or maybe go to rehab hahaha.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

LOL, there's an anonymous club for that addiction.

I have bought mostly leashes and collars. I bought a couple of jute tugs too but Koda the destroyer had torn it to pieces.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> LOL, there's an anonymous club for that addiction.
> 
> I have bought mostly leashes and collars. I bought a couple of jute tugs too but Koda the destroyer had torn it to pieces.


 
Hahaha I hope so. I have been checking google but so far nothing. It's getting bad. REAL BAD hahaha


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The only cure is to train more! And buy more stuff. My advice isn't accurate as I'm not a recovered addict.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Been there, done that, have the dumbbells.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Been there, done that, have the dumbbells.


 
Not yet, but I have been looking at them for a few days now. I have even been looking at blinds and high jumps.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Um...I don't see the issue. :lurking:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I keep trying to justify it by saying this way I will have it all for my futuer dogs hahaha


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> I have a problem. I am hooked on schutzhund and protection sports in general. The problem lies with my spending. I keep buying all this equipment. Sleeves, harnesses, leads, long lines, collars, tugs...... the list is endless! I think I need to see a counselor or maybe go to rehab hahaha.


As my dear old mother would say about people with your behavior..._at least they're not in a bar_ !!!

As my old Uncle Joe would say..._it doesn't cost anything to feed it_ !!!

BUY ON, BUY ON !


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey, you know what they say about addicts. They don't admit to the problem. You do, therefor NO ADDICTION!!! 


On a more serious note, as long as it doesn't threaten your and your families quality of life there isn't anything to worry about. If it does.... you know what to do, get help


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

ssshhhhh we don't want Trickyshepherd or Dooney to see this. I gave them just a wee bit of a warning already but don't want to scare them off.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I bought another agitation collar and another leash, I mean you cannot have too many of those right?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

So far I'm pretty good not to go out and buy everything I want since there are so many things I actually need and those are expensive in itself so there is no money left for the stuff I want LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I haven't spent much at all in the past 6 months for training equipment, other than treats/tracking bait. 
But I've spent quite a bit on training and fuel to get there and back! 
I have an agitation collar that has only been used 2x's. 
My harness hasn't been used in over a year. 

Wonder if it's time to get a puppy?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I haven't spent much at all in the past 6 months for training equipment, other than treats/tracking bait.
> *But I've spent quite a bit on training and fuel to get there and back! *
> I have an agitation collar that has only been used 2x's.
> My harness hasn't been used in over a year.
> ...


Fuel is my main expense as well. 9570 Miles and that's not counting all those short trips I made within and around the city.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> I have a problem. I am hooked on schutzhund and protection sports in general. The problem lies with my spending. I keep buying all this equipment. Sleeves, harnesses, leads, long lines, collars, tugs...... the list is endless! I think I need to see a counselor or maybe go to rehab hahaha.


Yes, but buy good gear and it lasts a long time...justify it as an investment in something you enjoy!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Think I need new dumbbells.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I do too, need a 3 and don't want to pay shipping for it!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny.



onyx'girl said:


> The only cure is to train more! And buy more stuff. My advice isn't accurate as I'm not a recovered addict.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

hi, my name is doggiedad and i'm a treataholic.
on top of the refrigerator there's 12 bags of treats.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Anything you addicts pile up can be sent to me! I'm more than willing to help you out with your recovery and take them off your hands


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Good thing nobody is addicted to this forum.


----------

